# Accoler deux vidéos, 359 fois. (iMovie?)



## zags (14 Avril 2022)

Bonjour,

J'ai une longue vidéo : "A".
J'ai 360 courtes vidéos : "001", "002", "003", ..., "358", "359"

Si je le fais à la main ça donne ça : 

j'ouvre iMovie
je créé un nouveau projet
je mets dans la blibliothèque la vidéo 001 et la vidéo A
je mets dans le fil , la vidéo 001, puis ensuite la vidéo A (sans aucune transition, accolé direct)
J'enregistre
J'exporte la vidéo (idéalement j'aimerais que son nom soit 001A. )

Faire 359 fois ça à la main, ça me semble trop fastidieux. 
Existe-t-il une automatisation possible ?

(soit en passant par Automatisation+iMovie , soit un script via ligne de commande, ou autre logiciel pour accoler deux vidéos)

Merci.


----------

